# Welcome three new EO mods



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that we have three new moderators for English Only.
Copyright 
Loob 
natkretep

I look forward to working with each of them!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Copyright   , Loobinha, natkretep, welcome aboard! EO is bem servido! (well served??, have no idea how to say that in English!)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Good to have you aboard!!


----------



## Nunty

Hip hip HURRAY!
Hip hip HURRAY!
Hip hip HURRAY!

Welcome, all three!


----------



## swift

*Madame Loob!! That's really good news. *​ 







*Thanks, Mike and congratulations to you all.*​


----------



## pyan

Good news coming in threes, just like it should.

Welcome.


----------



## sokol

A hearty welcome to you!


----------



## Sowka

*Loob, Copyright and natkretep - welcome to the team! 

*


----------



## JamesM

So glad to have you all join the team!


----------



## ILT

Welcome to the team!!!


----------



## surikata

Loob......In those shoes?

(Loob knows)


----------



## Suehil

Welcome to the team!


----------



## timpeac

Welcome to all three!


----------



## frida-nc

Welcome...and welcome...and welcome.
We hope you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Revontuli

Congratulations!


----------



## fsabroso

Woo-Hoo!!!

Welcome to the team!!!


----------



## neuromatico

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!

It's great to have you on the team!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*¡Bienvenidos, Copyright, Loob y natkretep!  *


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz to all three of you, especially to Looby.


----------



## Nanon

Does this mean that instead of having the pleasure of reading Loob's caffeinated posts, I will have to visit EO?...  OK, I know I _should_ visit EO sometimes...

Congratulations to all three!


----------



## Loob

Many thanks to everyone for all the messages of welcome and congratulations - I'm petrified honoured to have been invited to join such an amazing team!

And special thanks to Sr. Swift for the pretty pic, which looks exactly like me (_well, it *would* if it had wrinkles and bifocals_) and to surikata for remembering my favourite former siggy: "In these shoes?".

Good Luck, Copyright and Nat - though I'm sure you won't need it as much as I will....


----------



## fenixpollo

Welcome to the team, everyone!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Benvenuti a tutti voi!! 
E vi auguro buon lavoro: la squadra dei moderatori è più ricca, oggi


----------



## natkretep

Thank you, thank you. <Deep bow> Maybe also: <smirk>

Peter


----------



## Copyright




----------



## JamesM

(I love "undo" effort... it does feel like much of our effort is directed towards undoing things.)


----------



## Copyright

JamesM said:


> (I love "undo" effort... it does feel like much of our effort is directed towards undoing things.)



As you can tell, I've already got that feeling.


----------



## Nunty

Reason No. 59,284 why I am glad we don't have to correct spelling. I didn't even notice.


----------



## Copyright

Nunty said:


> Reason No. 59,284 why I am glad we don't have to correct spelling. I didn't even notice.



It obviously doesn't pay to be too subtle -- but it works whether you notice or not, so we're covered. By _we_, I mean Spooks and me, not that _he_'s going to lift a paw to help anyone.


----------



## ewie

Welcome, floks!  Oh and don't forget >>>


----------



## Trisia

Three wonderful additions to an amazing team.


----------

